# What's up with this beech?



## daugher12 (Mar 16, 2013)

I was out knocking around today listening/looking for turkey and happened upon this beech. Never seen one with bark like this one. What's up with it? The other pic is of a hemlock that I thought was just cool.


[attachment=20729]
[attachment=20730]
[attachment=20731]


----------



## hobbit-hut (Mar 16, 2013)

Looks like it's got the pox.


----------



## ssgmeader (Mar 16, 2013)

It's caused by a beech scale insect creating a wound to the tree. Then a fungus (Nectria I believe) gets into the tree and cankers begin occurring. Ultimately it leads to what we call Beech snap up here. It's actually really common in New England


----------



## HomeBody (Mar 20, 2013)

I heard walnuts out west are getting a disease called "Thousand Cankers". I've never seen it but can imagine it looks similar. Gary


----------

